# Water off, Greater Cairo area.........



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Water supply is reported to be off on Tuesday, January's 22nd, at 10 AM, for 14 hours in SOME areas in the Greater Cairo area due to an extended line maintenance job; although it did state that only certain areas will be affected, but you guys should arrange for it.........Specially that the weather is expected to be HOT tomorrow too!

And a belated Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to everyone


----------

